# Photos of a Panda Bear Growing Up, First 3 Months



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Photos of a Panda Bear Growing Up, First 3 Months


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

OMG that is pretty much the cutest thing I've ever seen!!!!


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Yes, too darn cute, I can't understand how the chinese army could've slaughter them close to extinct for food. But then again, the chinese army was problably starving themselves.
Edit: whats wrong with me? I 've been melancholy lately.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Cuuute photos! My gosh i never did think when they had been born they would be so small. :3

lol zebra, no worries! If i actually had to kill my own food i dont think i could till i was just about starving insane. I find everything cute..


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

cute, my favourite panda video..


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hahaha!!! omg...


----------

